# Installing tubeless tyres!.



## David C. (9 mo ago)

Just set up my 2018 Giant Defy Pro1 with 28mm Continental 5000 STR tubeless tyres, these replaced the older 28mm Conti 5000 TL tyres that have been on for approx 8000kms. I couldn't believe how much easier the new tyres were to fit up on the 30mm SLR 1 carbon wheels. The older TL tyres were the hardest tyres I have ever fitted, the new STR's went on without tyre levers and inflated with a simple track pump. Couldn't be happier just hope they are as robust as the old tyres were.


----------

